# You could be paying too much for AOL broadband ................



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi 
my friend told me that she found out she was paying double the current cost of her AOL broadband!.....  here's what  she  said -

"Originally, several years ago, we  were on their gold" package, paying £25 a month package. At Christmas  discovered this price plan
hasn't existed for nearly two years and their top speed broadband now only costs £12.99 a month and they supply a free wireless router with this   . On phoning them to ask why the higher rate was being paid, they instantly said it should be switched  to the new lower rate and a free router was supplied. The moral of this tale is to check regularly,with AOL , what you are paying and what the current packages are. If you are paying more  than their current rates ,phone member services and ask why!! 
It's the old story thatnew customers get the best deals and existing members are not informed  when new packages are introduced and can end up paying far more than necessary.

Really hope no one else has  been caught out like this , but  if you have get on to them and demand to be changed   "    


Hope this us  useful ,  and I'd be interested if anyone finds out they're paying too much like my friend  

Luv sue


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yep! Phoned them last week, they said they'd knock us a fiver off per month, but have managed to 'barter' a deal with someone else, so will be switching V soon! Cant wait to get away from AOL. Quite a few of my family and friends have all threatened to leave them and they've all (but one) been offered a deal to stay with them. Some did, some didn't!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I think almost anywhere will do you a deal to stay with them. I once got offered a mobile phone contract for £4.99 a month when I asked to end mine. I didn't take it because I was still better off on pay as you go!
I also recently knocked £98 off my home/contents insurance the same way. Turns out I'd been with them so long there was loads of data missing on our account that, when completed, brough the bill right down. Well, that's what they told me anyway but I'm sure it's no coincidence that the company I'd chosen to switch to initially offered me a deal £89 better.   
And my best friend got a free Sky Plus box and free broadband for 3 months with Sky by threatening to leave. 

If you have been with one supplier for anything for a long time it is always worth phoning and asking, or keeping an eye out on current deals and seeing it they can match it. Phone contracts are the worst because they change every five minutes. 

C~x


----------

